
Demand for gasoline could peak in just over a decade - jseliger
https://qz.com/index/1105408/demand-for-gasoline-could-peak-in-just-over-a-decade
======
bradknowles
Why do people do websites like this?

I don’t need to scroll through a half dozen “cards”, one for each page, just
to read two paragraphs worth of material.

------
jseliger
I'm surprised it will take that long. The electric car seems like it ought to
shorten the timeline.

